

Ask HN: FB Login vs BrowserID vs OpenID vs Normal signup/signin? - anujkk

I've developed a web app(not launched yet) to discover, organize and share music videos. Most of it can be accessed without signing in. Anyone can search/view music videos and playlists. Login is required only to create/manage own playlists.<p>As of now, FB-Login is the only supported login method. I can also use FB Graph API along with it to let users share music videos and playlists on Facebook. Ideally I would like it to be deeply integrated with facebook.<p>Which one of these I should choose -<p>1) FB Login<p>2) Twitter Login<p>3) Google Login<p>4) BrowserID<p>5) OpenID<p>6) Normal email registration/login<p>7) A combination of some or all of above.<p>Is it ok to launch with only FB Login and then add more login options if required?
======
captn3m0
6) is mandatory. Add at least one from 1) 2) or 3)

If your app is heavily dependent upon fb, make it known upfront about what the
app uses facebook for, and only then use it as the only option.

4) & 5) would not be much appreciated and used options IMO for such an app.

------
brandoncordell
If you launch with just a FB Connect login, you're ignoring potential users. I
personally don't have a facebook, never will. If you launched with only a FB
login, I would hit the back button and never return to your site. I would have
no idea when and if you added a regular registration, nor would I care at that
point.

------
lokid
Personally if there is 6) I avoid it. Instead just create an account from
their FB/Twitter/whatever.

